# Pom Pom Crabs



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone seen these anywhere in Toronto? They're adorable!

http://azaquaculture.com/info/2008/03/21/pom-pom-crabs-lybia-tesselata/


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG cute!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've seen a different type of pom pom more frequently.. But i think i just figured thats what the name was. LOL

http://www.scuba-equipment-usa.com/marine/APR04/images/Dardanus_pedunculatus.jpg cute...

But i have seen the name listed at places just never seen that type of crab


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

When you find them let me know lol.
OH tabitha i feel so guilty , for helping you in your addiction lol!
Pretty soon you will have all SW tanks and no FW , but i cant blame you !
D


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

@Cid, I think those are decorator crabs, which are different in that they gather things to stick to their exoskeletons. 

Thems pom pom crabs and all your SW pictures are driving me crazy Tabatha. I think I am this close to diving over the SW edge.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh i see, i see  ty ^_^


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> When you find them let me know lol.
> OH tabitha i feel so guilty , for helping you in your addiction lol!
> Pretty soon you will have all SW tanks and no FW , but i cant blame you !
> D


Would you like some candy? Mohahahaha!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

too funny!!!
im going to try and figure out the bus to get them copepods tomorrow , i have been looking for months for them , finally!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

GIMME A "T"...GIMME AN "A"...dang one of my eggs fell out...

...B-A-T-H-A...where did that egg go?!?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

wtac said:


> GIMME A "T"...GIMME AN "A"...dang one of my eggs fell out...
> 
> ...B-A-T-H-A...where did that egg go?!?


ROFLAO! Okay Mr. Smarty-Pants, but have you ever seen them for sale in the GTA?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah...kinda forgot about the main Q...my bad.

That exact type I've only seen in the 90's when corals were a a bit of a challenge. Today you have to speifically inquire and ask to order them in. Last I saw one was 2-3 years ago and they were all beige in color.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They have these guys on the jl aquatics site now.








http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/noteworthy.php

scroll to the bottom, in the middle.

Not quite local, but from Canada at least...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn!!! It's way too expensive to ship overnight, the shipping costs WAY more than the friggin' crab


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

He looks like he just ate a cheerleader lol...Awww


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I know, I want one so bad! Kate, if you ever see them at your favorite lfs in the States... well, you know what to do!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> I know, I want one so bad! Kate, if you ever see them at your favorite lfs in the States... well, you know what to do!


For sure! I haven't been in awhile but with explosions, flash floods, near tnsunami's in the basement, near death bee stings (don't ask people)things have been a little hectic around here lol. I think someone has a vodoo doll with my name in on it!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, if I ever see one, I'll buy it for you!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> For sure! I haven't been in awhile but with explosions, flash floods, near tnsunami's in the basement, near death bee stings (don't ask people)things have been a little hectic around here lol. I think someone has a vodoo doll with my name in on it!



I know, you need a VACATION on a hot, sunny beach (or in the ocean!)!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, if I ever see one, I'll buy it for you!


Yes Please!!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Try giving Doug from Alternative Aquariums in Burlington a call. He's been getting heavily into saltwater from what I've heard. I find a lot of odd ball things in his store that normally regular lfs's do not carry.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I heard through the grape vine that they were rather expensive.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

he looks angry...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> he looks angry...


Maybe his team is loosing!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Maybe his team is loosing!


ROFL


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Just Say No to Pom-Pom Crabs*

Well, it looks like Pom-Pom crabs are potential killers of both fish and shrimp so they're now off the list.

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=167362


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

They had 2 of them at the big als in Vaughn a few months back had them in with fish no problem, although they sold fast


----------

